# How is my SCRoG looking?



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the first time I'm doing a scrog in my cab, I'm not sure if I should be doing more, like cutting away all the leaves under the screen, or cutting away some of the fan leaves, as there are quite a few buds that are hidden under bigger fan leaves and not getting light. 

Watering has also proven to be difficult as I have to water into the saucer and let it suck it up. Getting to the pots in the back is a tight squeeze, so I use a turkey baster and squirt the nutrients into the pot or saucer. 

Any of the pro's got some good advise for me? I can't help but feel there's going to be a lot of wasted buds that are hidden underneath the main canopy.

I'm currently in week three of flower.The plants are American Dream (in the back), Northern Lights (2 big white pots in the front) and Juicy Fruit (in the skinny cup with yellow marker sticking out). I've pollenated a bud of the JF, which is now nicely looking like I've got a few seeds in it. YAY.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had the same watering problem. 

The plants are the ones that suffer when maintenance is hard.

Can you get a cart under them, wheels sure help. Low rider style for you.

pump and hose is great. The thing in the middle is a ruler (for scale) looked tiny without it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are great plants, very healthy no defs. Try cleaning the lower branches off one. I've done this it produces a corn cob style bud. I've never tried soil,but you plants are making me think I need to do some more experiments.

AWESOME.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

So Tetra.. is that just like an aquarium pump, with a hose attached to the output?
Do you just stick the whole thing into a bucket with your nutes?
Can you control the flow at all?

Hmmm, I've got loads of old aquarium gear here, I can probably find a pump in some old filter.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

Its a small fountain pump, a fish pump will work with a smaller diameter hose. 
Its hard to see there is a long trigger on the handle.
Found the wand for 6$ at the local discount store.
They got all their spring stuff in.
Stick it in the bucket and away you go.
Made things a little easier


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

BTW, here's a few before photos. 

From the 6th March
10th March - wen't to 12/12's on 11th March
26th March and lastly
31st March


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

Heres another plan for getting nutes to those babys in the back. If you have a fish pump, you can rig up a drip system for them.Add a timer to the pump, vola automation.

Are you sure you are a female.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Are you sure you are a female.


Hang on .. .lemme check.. uhhh two big bumps up top, nothing much showing down below.. yup I must be a female. 

Why?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

I,m not being sexist, your building skills put many of the boys to shame.

EXCELLENT WORK


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I,m not being sexist, your building skills put many of the boys to shame.
> 
> EXCELLENT WORK


Tsk tsk, but that is being sexist. You're assuming that males are better growers than females, and therefore it's the boys that naturally put the girls to shame..


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 3, 2008)

What I mean is, I love a woman who's not afraid to pick up so tools and get their hands dirty.

That sounds sexist too.

I better stop, before the hole gets any deeper.

Best of luck, I'll be watching.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What I mean is, I love a woman who's not afraid to pick up so tools and get their hands dirty.
> 
> That sounds sexist too.
> 
> ...


Heh, I learned a bit too late in my life that men are not born with the electronics and mechanics genes, that they have to learn it like any other skill. Unfortunately too many men these days are useless with stuff like that so I've had to learn myself. I wish I had paid more attention to the stuff my father did when he was alive.

You should see me with a soldering iron, I can solder a pretty mean connection. Here's a guitar pedal I built .. It's called a Trich-Boost  Everything, the decoration/design and each single tiny component was all built and put together by female hands.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

You're killing me.


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 4, 2008)

Someone whom I can't recall had the dilemma of watering plants in the back. He actually taped what I believe was a measuring cup (the kind with the straight handle) to a broom handle, and was able to water plants in the back with little effort. 

Perhaps something of this nature may help.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You're killing me.


I think my job was a lot neater than yours, don't u?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, its perfect. But mine goes 40 mph on the ocean. 
I wish it were my boat,in a way its my boat, but it is not.
I'm not a topper, I just want you to see that I'm in a position to appreciate your handy work.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

Here you go, flowers and a song.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 7, 2008)

Well my scrog is coming along nicely. 

I did a lot of trimming of all the small popcorn stuff growing so the plants can just concentrate on their main colas. There are still a few smaller buds that were trying to come up about half height under the canopy but above the screen? They're just getting overshadowed by the upper buds. Should I just get rid of those too

I just realised today that I should be harvesting in 3 weeks. I'm right at the mid point. Yay... now I need to start to think about my finishing up!

This week end I saw a squirty water bottle watering thing which had a straw/pipe coming up out the top for watering plants that are high up. I was thinking this might be easy to water the back plants with. I should have bought it when I was there.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 7, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Here you go, flowers and a song.


That looks really lovely? Is it really purple, what is it? What's the guitar too - Fender?


----------



## Mr. D (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice sir.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen alot of outdoor full grows that didn't look as good as your scrog. Great job.


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

nice grow there, you might want to prune your plants MILF. Take those bigger fan leaves off to let more light make it thru the canopy on bud sights. You should be able to do it by eye, if you see a leaf shading a bud sight, snip, snip.

some people say and I also believe that a plant under optimal controlled conditions doesn't need many fan leaves at all. They are meant to catch sun and help keep cool, but your cab seems it is perfect for them. Don't be to worried , test it out should help with more yield do some more then others and see if it changes anything from strain to strain. Can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr. D said:


> very nice sir.


Are you just messing with me? You are, aren't you. 




WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> I've seen alot of outdoor full grows that didn't look as good as your scrog. Great job.


Thanks.. I'm actually really pleased this grow, I haven't had one problem and not one leaf has shown any sign of stress, nute burn or any kind of deficiency. They are all absolutely perfectly healthy plants. 




DragonsBreath said:


> nice grow there, you might want to prune your plants MILF. Take those bigger fan leaves off to let more light make it thru the canopy on bud sights. You should be able to do it by eye, if you see a leaf shading a bud sight, snip, snip.
> 
> some people say and I also believe that a plant under optimal controlled conditions doesn't need many fan leaves at all. They are meant to catch sun and help keep cool, but your cab seems it is perfect for them. Don't be to worried , test it out should help with more yield do some more then others and see if it changes anything from strain to strain. Can't wait to see how it comes out.


Thanks for the info, I'll trim them up some more. I've already taken quite a bit out (I can see to water under the screen now  ).. but, I thought the whole thing was the fan leaves were the factories for making all the plants energy (photosynthesis etc). Will the buds grow well if you took the majority of the fan leaves off?


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

well if you have already did some pruning then you should be good if you can see all teh bud sights and such. I don't want to say to go crazy, but I don't think it will ruin ur plants. I haven't done it my self yet but I plan to test it out. 

The more light the bud sights get the thicker and better they are from what I have seen, hence lollipopin them, not how much lite the fan leaves get. This just all makes sense to me and I also read it in this grow as well. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39993-p-p-p-x-blueberry-101.html

page 101 I think he mentions it


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

Going to give us some pics of your trim?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 8, 2008)

DragonsBreath said:


> Going to give us some pics of your trim?


It's funny you ask.. because I decided to pull at the tiny budlets and use that as a test for a water cure. I threw away the bigger fan leaves. 

I'm using a coffee press (cafetiere) as it was just a small amount and give me an easy way to keep it sub-merged. .. So Day 1 of a water cure.


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

great minds think alike


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 9, 2008)

This Lady can GROW.

All the newbies should listen to MsMILFweed and take notes.

Those are sweet plants.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 10, 2008)

BTW, the beginning of this grow is here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/53836-spring-2008-grow-420-harvest.html 

Is there anyway I can have these threads merged?


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 10, 2008)

You have an amazing grow going and I promise I am not trying to be a cunt when I say this but didnt you lose the benefit of the scrog when you didnt tie the branches down or am I not seeing where you did this.....your plant seems to have grown vertically which is awesome and looks great but the benefit of a scrog is the horizontal growing plane..which optimizes the amount of light that all the budsites can have....

since you didnt bend and tie did the screen and the branches coming through enable your vertical branches to spread out more evenly and receive more light? I promise Im not being mean, and this isnt the first scrog that I have seen like yours Im just curious as what the screen is for if you arent bending and tying to create a horizontal light surface


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Yeah nice SCROG! I like the cut of your jib Ms MILF. Check out mine I will be Harvesting in 7-14 days*
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a-47.html


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 10, 2008)

a little tightly packed but it looks super good.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 10, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> You have an amazing grow going and I promise I am not trying to be a cunt when I say this but didnt you lose the benefit of the scrog when you didnt tie the branches down or am I not seeing where you did this.....your plant seems to have grown vertically which is awesome and looks great but the benefit of a scrog is the horizontal growing plane..which optimizes the amount of light that all the budsites can have....
> 
> since you didnt bend and tie did the screen and the branches coming through enable your vertical branches to spread out more evenly and receive more light? I promise Im not being mean, and this isnt the first scrog that I have seen like yours Im just curious as what the screen is for if you arent bending and tying to create a horizontal light surface



I don't think I've lost any benefit to the screen or horizontal growth at all, as there is no need to literally tie the plant down. when the first branches were young and pliable i just stretched them along under the screen. The screen is what is holding them down. All the side branches then come out from where the nodes are and these get poked down until they grow along.
My screen is also 1" square plastic netting. So it's quite close together. 

Here's an undershot of the plants. As you can see the screen is actually filled up a fair bit horizontally. Plus I have 4 plants in 2 gal. pots in the cab. These fill out the space of the screen. (I've also got 2 tiny quart sized pots stuck in the back between the two bigger pots. As you can see the screen is totally covered, or should I be getting more bud sites out of it?

Does that make any sense? Or do you not think I've not got enough coverage? I'm interested in your opinions.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 10, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Does that make any sense? Or do you not think I've not got enough coverage? I'm interested in your opinions.


okay first of all I think that the way your screen was used to make the branches spread their arms if you will much wider than they would have if you had not had the screen thereby enabling them to get much more light which fuckin rocks....I think your coverage of the screen based on the effect you are getting is perfect....

now my understanding is that if say, way before they got as tall as they are if you had bent and tied them horizonatally you would have increased yeild even more than you *have* (which i believe you have done) from your spread eagle horizonatal screen (i just made that up) if the access to light had been given to the full length of exposed branch.

BUT the exciting is that your going to have like 2 harvests....your going to watch the tops and gauge those for your 1st as you cut them back you will want to leave the bottom half to flower for another few weeks and then you will harvest again.....Ive seen you in my thread so I know you know Im a bitchy but sweet princess and I am telling you from the bottom of my heart that you have done a 1st class job, and my hat and bra are off to you ha ha and we have a new name for this style and I knw you are an experimenting mad scientist like me so you should run some variables like same number of plants same all but bend and tie and compare the yeilds but honestly if i had the vertical height I could see doing the SEHS spread eagle horizontal screen lmao


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow!!!! Be-u-T-ful!!!!!!! I may have to try this SCROG someday. I've been reading up on it for ages and I love to look at the pretty pictures when you guys post some. Well, maybe someday...

Keep on growing girl!



WWW


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> now my understanding is that if say, way before they got as tall as they are if you had bent and tied them horizonatally you would have increased yeild even more than you *have* (which i believe you have done) from your spread eagle horizonatal screen (i just made that up) if the access to light had been given to the full length of exposed branch.


But light was given to the whole branch. Their vertical growth is what grew since turning to 12/12s. There won't be two harvests, as the buds will be the first harvest. There aren't any under buds (except for the odd one or two that covered by other buds).

My plants were probably about 8" tall when I put the screen on. The top was bent over and I then trained all subsequent growth under the screen. There was no growth above the screen - The screen being about 5" from the soil. After another couple weeks I flipped to 12/12. I don't see how it could be done any different. Once I turned to 12's the plants started their stretch for flowering. That's the vertical growth that you're seeing. 

I'm not sure I'm understanding what you're getting at here. Unless you are saying that during 12/12 I should still be tying down/stopping upward growth.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 11, 2008)

That is one beautiful bush... um... hedge... um... grow you have going there . Can't wait to see your yields!

Grow on, sister, grow on!

~Rock~


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 11, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> But light was given to the whole branch. Their vertical growth is what grew since turning to 12/12s. There won't be two harvests, as the buds will be the first harvest. There aren't any under buds (except for the odd one or two that covered by other buds).
> 
> My plants were probably about 8" tall when I put the screen on. The top was bent over and I then trained all subsequent growth under the screen. There was no growth above the screen - The screen being about 5" from the soil. After another couple weeks I flipped to 12/12. I don't see how it could be done any different. Once I turned to 12's the plants started their stretch for flowering. That's the vertical growth that you're seeing.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm understanding what you're getting at here. Unless you are saying that during 12/12 I should still be tying down/stopping upward growth.


Nope I just didnt get that, the growth was all from flower it makes much more sense to me now, lol sorry to have hi jacked your thread so much to figure that out....soooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## jaxtana (Apr 14, 2008)

This forum rocks....ALRIGHT


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 15, 2008)

Just under 2 weeks to go now. I'm starting to feed with just 10mls p/gal of Flora-Nectar and 1/2tsp of Cha-Chingg. The Northern Lights are the very white buds in the front and that's A/Dream in the back. 

The other thing I'm really pleased with is my breeding. Instead of just leaving the whole plant with a male like I've done in the past I decided to try just pollenting a single bud.

My male plant was an American Dream and the females are Northern Lights, Juicy Fruit and another A/Dream. So now with my seeds I shall have
Juicy Dreams and Northern Dreams as my new strains. Whatchathink??
The Juicy Fruit I'm growing in one of those 64 oz cups from 7/11 - that's the cup in the very front to the right with the yellow label sticking out (yellow for juicy fruit.. get it?).

To pollenate, I just covered over all the buds with a black trash bag then just left one bud from each plant stick out and then pollenated that with a paintbrush dabbed in the pollen. Then I misted down everywhere over the top of the trash bag to stop any loose pollen from flying around, then removed the bag and threw it away. 

I pollenated on 27th March 08 and by about 3 days later the stigmas on the calyxes started to turn brown.
By the 4th April you could see definite seeds forming. So that's in about the space of a week. The male plant I had grown in a tiny pot and manually put him in 12's (taking in and out the cab) for 2 weeks prior to turning the females over to 12's.

Any questions, thoughts, advice?

Thanks


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 17, 2008)

very impressive pollination tactics..


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Apr 18, 2008)

watcha approximate your yield's (dry) gonna be?


----------



## sunman79 (Apr 24, 2008)

what are he dimetions of your room? ? x? x????
buy the way it looks amazing!


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 25, 2008)

canniboid.alchemist said:


> watcha approximate your yield's (dry) gonna be?


I'm hoping it's going to be at least 6oz's that's what I got last time with a less efficient grow which was not scrog/sog.

The cabinet is a Sunlight Sheds Cool Cab, it's 3' x 18" x 6' tall.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 25, 2008)

very nice looking.......how long did you veg for............


----------



## cheeseater (Sep 24, 2008)

no pictures of the harvest? Im growing some american dream in a scrog myself. so far so good.


----------



## iwannamarry-juana (Nov 23, 2008)

what kind of light?


----------



## Whiz Bang (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm doing a SOG and the measurements i'm using are basically what the "cool cab" you're using has. I've got 7 females that I vegged for 6 wks (MH)400w and they've been 12/12 for the last 4 nights. 2 are 24" from top of pot and the other 5 are from 14" to 18".(Flowering with HPS 400w. Photos in Whiz Bang album and also pics in the "Canadian Grower"


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Dec 2, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Just under 2 weeks to go now. I'm starting to feed with just 10mls p/gal of Flora-Nectar and 1/2tsp of Cha-Chingg. The Northern Lights are the very white buds in the front and that's A/Dream in the back.
> 
> The other thing I'm really pleased with is my breeding. Instead of just leaving the whole plant with a male like I've done in the past I decided to try just pollenting a single bud.
> 
> ...


*Absolutely Gorgeous SCROG, arent they sooo fun??*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 18, 2009)

ChaoticMetal said:


> *Absolutely Gorgeous SCROG, arent they sooo fun??*


Oh, I agree, this scrog was gorgeous. And yeah, they are fun to do!

I'm wondering if MsMilf ever comes back because I'd really like to know how much she yielded out of this grow. She said she was hoping for six ounces, but it looked like more than that to me. Anyone?


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Feb 19, 2009)

I think you should name the new strain "north-american dream" and show some love to your Canadian neighbours as well


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 20, 2009)

weedaweedaweed said:


> I think you should name the new strain "north-american dream" and show some love to your Canadian neighbours as well


Great idea! I love Canucks!


----------



## dutchfunkle (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, those r sum nice lookin booshes ya got there,looks way more than 6 O's. Very nice grow sexy lady!!!


----------



## MsMILFweed (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks guys.. if I remember correctly I only yielded just over 5 oz's from this scrog.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 26, 2009)

MsMILFweed said:


> Thanks guys.. if I remember correctly I only yielded just over 5 oz's from this scrog.


Really?! Hmm, that looked SO big and productive.

Oh well, five ohs is five ohs. And it sure was beautiful.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Feb 27, 2009)

I also wanted to ask you this, MsMilf:

You did some pollination in this grow, right? If I recall correctly you were creating your own strain called Juicy Fruit? How did that turn out? 

You really inspired me to scrog! Thanks!


----------



## MsMILFweed (Mar 4, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> I also wanted to ask you this, MsMilf:
> 
> You did some pollination in this grow, right? If I recall correctly you were creating your own strain called Juicy Fruit? How did that turn out?
> 
> You really inspired me to scrog! Thanks!


Juicy Fruit is a strain from Sensi Seeds. What I did was breed a male American Dream with a female Norther Lights (I call Northern Dreams) and the AD male with female Juicy Fruit (Juicy Dreams lol). 

I just planted a seed of each about a month ago, now waiting for the plants to show sex.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 5, 2009)

MsMILFweed said:


> Juicy Fruit is a strain from Sensi Seeds. What I did was breed a male American Dream with a female Norther Lights (I call Northern Dreams) and the AD male with female Juicy Fruit (Juicy Dreams lol).
> 
> I just planted a seed of each about a month ago, now waiting for the plants to show sex.


A-ha! That was it. Juicy Dreams. Love it. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------

